# Do we really need a quad core phone?



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally, I wait at least a year to buy new technologies. Anyone else? I just think bugs occur and its not completely fixed till 1 year after deployment. I seemed to be right on LTE. Battery life still seems to be an issue, I think it will be. Mostly, I think OEM's don't design a phone with the proper batter, except Droid Razor Max. I would never buy a MOTO device, but at least they got that part right. I guess I wonder whether to buy a LTE phone on ebay or just wait for my upgrade next year.


----------



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

My question to you, do you have LTE coverage? I would think if you didn't have at least decent lte it would be somewhat useless. What we really need in the phone market is open development platforms and a move from phones with an ultra slim form factor, to phones with decent size and battery capacity out of the box. The processor isn't a huge issue, most can be Oc'd decently and are more than enough for today's apps and games.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes i have decent LTE in my area and i agree with the phones are coming with to small of a battery.


----------



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

sjpritch25 said:


> Yes i have decent LTE in my area and i agree with the phones are coming with to small of a battery.


Right on then, well I would think of possibly adding a decent extended battery for the phone if you went with the one currently available off contract. You wont need to add more time to your contract and you know from current reviews how the phone will work if you go that route.

And if the situation comes up where your contract is due and there may be some awesome new hardware out there, you will always still have the option.

If it works for you, go for it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## bracketslash (Dec 20, 2011)

To me, the answer to this question is the same to the following question: "Do we really need a v6 engine when we have a 4-cylinder?"


----------

